# Edox Watch



## ericwylee (Jun 5, 2006)

Dear All,

I'm looking for the chaps who brought the edox watch from Hong Kong (2 years ago), as i would like to know the name + address of the shop. I will be in Hong kong for a few weeks so would like to check whether the price is less dear than online order, cheers


----------

